# I return with ammo.... Bass Trap Treatment (question mark) Control Room



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello all, 

Back with ammo...:boxer:

I am back after installing 2 89" High Super Chunks in each corner with filled with 24" Roxul rockwool 3" thick slabs. Also Built 3 x 6" deep Broadband traps in the rear of the room of the same material. I just seems to me this made very little difference. The room is deafening quite though very somber to relax in. But again in the graphs seems like it didn't do much. Can some one please check out my graphs on my MDAT and explain what I did by adding the traps if it did anything at all. As I hope I did because it wasn't cheap to do. Also I dont know if it's psycho-acoustical but things in mixes do seem to be much more clearer. But is you go to the back of the room where the 3 6" deep 23' x 47" are and there is a amazing amount of bass build up there is also a sliding doo closet back there. Should I take the doors back off (question mark) It seems this would act as a bass trap in it self. :scratch: (question mark) - My keyboard unfortunately had accident so my question mark does not work as I found out today. 

Thank You,
Ryan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In a studio environment ( and others too) you only concern your self with the sound at your seat. You WILL always have variations in response as you wander about the room. The treatments appear to be having a positive effect both in frequency response and in the waterfalls. While not perfect it is better and the problem areas are narrower so they should be easier to find.


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

Bryan,

Thanks for the reply,



bpape said:


> While not perfect it is better and the problem areas are narrower so they should be easier to find.


 Could you please elaborate on what you looking at for the problem areas. I am new to REW but I have gained a lot of knowledge on room acoustics just reading countless literature. It is now exciting to learn about.

Ryan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Use the 75db line as a reference and see where you are more than +/-5db from that line. Those are the areas you want to address. Narrow dips or peaks are generally from one specific thing When you see wide ones, it's multiples and usually harder to find all of them. 

Also generally peaks are easier to address than nulls.

Bryan


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

bpape said:


> Use the 75db line as a reference and see where you are more than +/-5db from that line.


In the waterfall plots or the SPL graph?


Ryan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

ALL SPL graph for now. In the waterfall, I look for what appears to be modal and not, and look for decay longer than say 300ms (pending room size) after about 40db down from the peak height.

Bryan


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

Room dimensions are 10'w x 12'l x 7.5'h carpeted wood elevated floor and ceiling is a type of acoustical tile. With one windows and a closet in the back a foot deep with sliding doors. Which has posed an issue to hang my broadbands on because they weigh about 20lbs a peice. I was wondering if I suspended them vertically from the ceiling in the back of the room instead, if that would be still efficient to do there jobs?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can hang them from the ceilign certainly. The dip around 120 looks to be a boundary interaction of some sort most likely - could be something else but I would look at that first.

Bryan


----------



## titan2studios (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry not to be a newb pain but what do you exactly mean by boundry interaction?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

People tend to think of reflections (side wall, ceiling, front wall, etc.) as purely a mid and high frequency issue. Fact is that the bass and lower mids also reflect. Instead of just smearing time and imaging though, these interact in terms of phase reinforcement or cancellations. This is why thicker panels are recommended many times on the side walls and ceiling.

Bryan


----------

